# CWD confirmed in Johnson County Wyoming



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Sent: Sunday, November 01, 2009 11:19 AM
Subject: CWD confirmed in Johnson County Wyoming Sunday, November 1, 2009


CWD confirmed in Johnson County 

Testing continues to determine diseases scope 

BY JUSTIN GERARD 

Published: Sunday, November 1, 2009 10:05 AM CST 

Chronic Wasting Disease, a neurological disease lethal to deer, has been confirmed in Johnson County, according to officials from the Wyoming Game and Fish Department.

Game and Fish officials have been obtaining samples for CWD testing this season at meat lockers in Buffalo and Kaycee.

Hank Edwards, pathobiologist at the Wyoming Game and Fish Wildlife Disease Laboratory in Laramie, said as of Oct. 22 two mule deer from an area near Ucross had been confirmed positive for CWD.

It is early in the testing, Edwards said, adding that more work still needs to be done before the status of CWD in Wyoming can be assessed.

About 2,000 samples have been tested and the lab is only about halfway complete with the CWD testing in Wyoming.

The agency expects more animals to be confirmed positive, especially in the southeastern part of the state.

In September, CWD was discovered in another mule deer buck on the east side of the Big Horn Mountains in Shell.

Last year, two buck mule deer tested positive for CWD near Lake DeSmet and Kaycee. Out of the 4,070 deer, elk, and moose that were sampled last year, 125 cases of CWD were confirmed in Wyoming  95 mule deer, 14 white-tailed deer, 15 were elk and one moose.


http://www.buffalobulletin.com/articles/2009/11/01/news/local_news/doc4aeb1d21e14b5320749737.txt



http://gf.state.wy.us/services/education/cwd/index.asp




Thursday, September 10, 2009

Experimental oral transmission of CWD to red deer (Cervus elaphus elaphus): early detection and late stage distribution of protease-resistant protein

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/09/experimental-oral-transmission-of.html


Thursday, September 24, 2009

Validation of Use of Rectoanal Mucosa-Associated Lymphoid Tissue for Immunohistochemical Diagnosis of Chronic Wasting Disease in White-Tailed Deer

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/09/validation-of-use-of-rectoanal-mucosa.html


Wednesday, June 11, 2008

Transmission and Detection of Prions in Feces

The Journal of Infectious Diseases 2008;198:81-89 © 2008 by the Infectious Diseases Society of America. All rights reserved. 0022-1899/2008/19801-0015$15.00 DOI: 10.1086/588193


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/06/transmission-and-detection-of-prions-in.html


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/09/asymptomatic-deer-excrete-infectious.html


Monday, January 05, 2009

CWD, GAME FARMS, BAITING, AND POLITICS

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-game-farms-baiting-and-politics.html



TSS



Sunday, November 01, 2009 

CWD confirmed in Johnson County Wyoming Sunday, November 1, 2009


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/11/cwd-confirmed-in-johnson-county-wyoming.html


----------

